# Kids eating food before its paid for in shops



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I was in Tesco tonight - got to the checkout, the woman (I hesitate to use the term lady) in front of me had a naked 3 year old in her trolley - well I wouldn't want my baguette were she'd been sitting! Ok its hot but there are limits.
And the kid was eating grapes - which were charged by weight - so when the assistant weighed them, there was probably about half the bag left. Its fucking theft - how is that child going to grow up knowing right from wrong, never mind which poor sod gets gutrot from putting his groceries where the kids bum had been.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Very often see kids (and adults as well sometimes) opening bottle of drink / packs of crisps as they are walking around the shop... I really can't understand why people do it... as you say, it's basically theft; consumption of goods before you own them!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Crisps etc I've seen them then put the empty bag thru the checkout so at least they've paid for them - but can't they wait 5 minutes....


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I guess it is difficult to stop a screaming, misbehaving kid from having something to eat.

But what is required is that somebody challenges them from the staff. A senior member to alert them that consumption is not allowed. This is the best way to get the message across.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

I once saw some old boy removing the stalks from loose tomatoes in Sainsburys using his teeth.Whilst he was doing this his spit was dripping into the box of loose tomatoes below


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Used to get the local winos going into sainsburys and just stand there drinking the wiskey and cider off the shelves


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If it's Tescoburysda, who fucking cares? They have taken enough people out of business.

Fuck 'em. Maybe they'll pay Twat Face Oliver a little less 

PS Flame Room has been a bit tepid of late.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> PS Flame Room has been a bit tepid of late.


Fuck off.

It annoyed me and that is what the Flame Room is for - unless I am mistaken.

And if you weren't having a go, I don't give a shit because its my first day back from holiday


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Yeah fuck that shit!!!


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Oh yeah guilty......

I eat in the local sainsbury's all the time, but i pay for it in the end.

And Rob???? before you start on me.... I am not coming back to check messages on this thread ;D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Fuck off.
> 
> It annoyed me and that is what the Flame Room is for - unless I am mistaken.
> 
> And if you weren't having a go, I don't give a shit because its my first day back from holiday Â


Cool, but you may be confusing flame room rants with personalised abuse.

Not that I am vaguely concerned.


----------



## vernan (May 27, 2002)

> Very often see kids (and adults as well sometimes) opening bottle of drink / packs of crisps as they are walking around the shop... I really can't understand why people do it


Because they are members of the squalid underclass, hence their consumption of bottles of drink and, in particular, crisps, which are a defining item.

Basically, the earlier in the day you eat crisps, the more common you are. Goes for cans of Stella too.


----------



## Gren (Jul 25, 2002)

Guilty of drinking coke etc. whilst waiting at the checkout when I'm parched.

So hang me! 

Some kids sweaty arse on the trolley seat though. Jeez. Should have given the woman a bottle of bleach and told her to get on with it.

Gren


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

The main problem is that the kid's sweaty arse is probably picking up germs from the previous bare-bottomed kid's sweaty arse that used the seat- some people don't think hygeinically for their kids do they?


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

But the trolley seat is designed to accommodate childrens bottoms and not for carrying your food!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

If I'm shopping and get thirsty I'll open a drink and happily drink it. If you don't like that then fuck off, I'm going to pay for it so???

Likewise I bet you'll have a sip of beer at the bar before, heaven forbid, the barmans finished pouring the rest of the round. Theft? No of course not.

Oh, fuck off.


----------



## NicholasButt1 (Feb 1, 2003)

Taking a sip before the round is completed is not theft but is exceedingly bad manners. You've ordered your dirnk first ahead of the rest of your friends? Fie on you


----------



## racer (Feb 3, 2003)

Bollox. Where do you drink fucking Buckingham Palace!  The places I go it is mandatory to have a drink before you leave the bar. Turning round with an over-full pint and spilling it down some blokes shirt or bird is a quick way of getting in a fight. Bitter and Guiness aren't too bad as the head stops the sloshing cider and lager on the other hand have to be handled with care. 
You can do what ever you like if you are drinking Snakebite and Black as everyone assumes you are a nutter and will back off immediately. ;D
Christ, I've not had a 'Purple Nasty' for years. Those were the days.......... : : :


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

> But the trolley seat is designed to accommodate childrens bottoms and not for carrying your food!


The kid was sitting in the Trolley, not on the seat - even worse!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> The kid was sitting in the Trolley, not on the seat - even worse!


What is also very bad is when the kids stand inside the trolleys.

But again...the food we buy is packaged and doesn't come in direct contact with the trolley.


----------



## imster (Apr 26, 2003)

Yeah fuck that shit!!!


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Eating food that needs to be weighed before paying for is theft.
I see more adults doing it than children.

As for the Supermarkets, It doesn't worry them as they pass the costs on to us.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Off thread topic a little but a long time ago I used to work in Tesco's while at school. Crusties used to come in and piss in the freezer department all over the sausages / chickens etc. Did it fairly frequently.

Dumb ass manager couldn't fathom why, until someone pointed out the same crusties retrieving the items from the skip out the back of the store!

Now that is gross.


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

This has got to be the most dumb ass fucked up thread I ever had the misfortune to read.

Most of you seem to have missed the point here.

SUPERMARKETS are here to sell food to make money, if they go around telling parents off because their little offspring has eaten a grape the chances are they will loose a customer.

AND another point, if you have a screaming kid, its stressfull, you cant hit them, shout at them or do anything so you pacify them with food, most people pay for the food in the end BUT the important bit is that you the customer stay in the shop and buy more goods.

IF someone told me to stop my kid eating what I was highly likely to pay for in good faith (as my damn loyalty card would show) I would happily tell the store person that they can keep their goods, throw them 50p for the sweets and leave the trolly behind and go to another supermarket - in the end they loose out.

I really can't understand why some people find this such a complex situation.

Ahem

This does not apply of course to eating grapes etc that are sold by weight, but lets face it, families with kids are more likely to spend more that some sad old TT owning singleton, I should think there are more serious pilfering issues than this!

Phew

Thanks for listening 

Steve


----------



## cuTTsy (Jan 31, 2003)

Glad to see a lengthy reply to something you had the *****misfortune to read!


----------



## ttisitme (Jun 26, 2003)

Hmmm good point & well made, there is nothing like flaming a good flame that you have no interest in at all...just shows what a ballanced kind of guy I am!

Ahhhh no I just hate petty people who cant see past their nose....I knew there was a point somewhere! )

Steve


----------



## newcasTTle (Nov 29, 2002)

this is just another example of the fucked up way that people are bringing up their kids these days!  the points are that they should not just pacify their kids by pushing food into it's face every time it opens it's gob. judging by the fat little gits that are wobbling around tescos these days it could be construed as child abuse, never mind the long term health problems of increased heart disease and rotten teeth etc.

secondly they should be teaching their kids the value of patience and waiting for things they want - rather than giving into the "but i want it now" society we seem to be cursed with.

thirdly they should be learning the difference between right and wrong - and it is plainly wrong to walk around a shop eating whatever takes your fancy without having paid for it.

pay for it and you can stick it up their (apparently) bare arses for all i care...


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

> ley link=board=Flame;num=1060204772;start=20#26 date=08/08/03 at 17:49:13]
> 
> secondly they should be teaching their kids the value of patience and waiting for things they want - rather than giving into the "but i want it now" society we seem to be cursed with.


R1 is one of the kids that was not taught patience!! He would just open a bottle and drink the contents...I guess this is how he was taught when he was a little spoilt child and the bad habits continue to his adult life! ;D


----------

